# Melhoras para o Tombatossals!



## Vanda

"Nosso" morcego preferido está de molho por alguns dias. 
Desejamos melhoras rápidas! E poucas dores também, se possível, nenhuma!


----------



## Naticruz

Esperamos que se recupere rápida e completamente, para podermos voltar a desfrutar da sua tão amável quanto útil companhia.

Naticruz


----------



## coquis14

Ayyyy *TT.* , eso le pasa por andar cazando mosquitos a la noche sin prestar atención...
En este momento de dolor (rotuliano) le deseo una pronta recuperación.
Piense que aún , por suerte , puede usar las alas.


----------



## Macunaíma

*Tombato*, desejo melhoras rápidas. 

Aproveite e faça como eu quando fico doente ou quebro alguma coisa: MUITA manha


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

TT, caro gigante, agora você foi o “tombado”.  Melhore-se rápido! 

Abraços.


----------



## gatogab

*Tombatossals,*
 *Mejórate y vuelve con nosotros. *

gg


----------



## Mangato

Ánimo y paciencia. 
Cada día queda menos.

Un abrazo


----------



## Nanon

TT, te envío un peluche especial para que te recuperes pronto...


----------



## Outsider

Venho atrasado, mas junto os meus votos de melhoras rápidas para o amigo Tombatossals.


----------



## olivinha

¿Cómo andamos, TT?  ¿Mejor?
Que te recuperes pronto, hombre, ¡porque hay puente esta semana! 
Bueno, tambiém porque te echamos muchísimo de menos. 
Besets,
O


----------



## Tomby

Gracias a todos por vuestras muestras de ánimo. 
Ahora es cuando más echo en falta el uso del ordenador pero es una incomodidad para mí poder estar frente a él. Bueno, el tiempo lo cura todo.
Un saludo para todos vosotros.
¡Gracias!
TT.


----------

